# layman und openstreetmap

## michael_w

Hi,

ich nutze recht häufig josm um an OSM mit zu arbeiten. Jetzt sind ja die Luftbilder von Bing draussen und können genutzt werden. Das geht aber nur mit der neuesten Version von josm. Also wollte ich das hier ausprobieren: http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Gentoo

Leider klappt das aber nicht, wieso?

```

gauss ~ # layman -o http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/gentoo/openstreetmap-overlay.xml -a openstreetmap

* Overlay "openstreetmap" does not exist.

```

----------

## Christian99

füg mal zusätzlich ein "-f" an den layman aufurf an: 

```
layman -o http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/gentoo/openstreetmap-overlay.xml -a openstreetmap -f
```

Eventuell ist das aber ein bug im layman, weil "-f" eigentlich als deprecated bezeichnet wird, aber bei mir funktionierts so.

----------

## michael_w

Hmm, funktioniert das wirklich bei Dir?

```

gauss ~ # layman -o http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/gentoo/openstreetmap-overlay.xml -a openstreetmap -f

* Overlay "openstreetmap" does not exist.
```

----------

## Dennis_de

Hallo zusammen,

benutzt ihr vielleicht unterschiedliche Versionen von layman? Mit der aktuellen wird anscheinend das Format nicht mehr erkannt. Ich habe gerade eine weitere Datei eingecheckt, in der ich auf das neue Format umgestellt habe.

Kannst du das mal probieren?

```
layman -o http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/gentoo/openstreetmap-repositories.xml -a openstreetmap -f
```

----------

## Christian99

tut mir leid, da war ich vorschnell. hab die ausgabe bei mir nicht richtig gelesen. es geht bei mir auch net.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Dennis_de wrote:*   

> Ich habe gerade eine weitere Datei eingecheckt, in der ich auf das neue Format umgestellt habe.

  Jo, und seit dem klappt es nun auch mit der aktuellen layman-1.4.1 Version  :Smile:  

```
# layman -o http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/gentoo/openstreetmap-repositories.xml -a openstreetmap -f

* Running... # /usr/bin/svn co http://svn.openstreetmap.org/applications/utils/gentoo/@ /var/lib/layman/openstreetmap

..

..

Checked out revision 24630.

* Successfully added overlay "openstreetmap".
```

----------

## Dennis_de

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Jo, und seit dem klappt es nun auch mit der aktuellen layman-1.4.1 Version 

 

Super, ich hab dann auch mal die Anleitung im Openstreetmap-Wiki angepasst.

----------

